# Versandkosten definieren



## Novalgin (3. Mrz 2006)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

Nachdem ich blutiger Anfänger bin, gehört der Post wohl hier rein. Ich habe mit shop to date pro, von Data Becker, einen Online-Shop entworfen. Da diese Software ja nicht gerade sehr flexibel ist, stosse ich nun an die Grenzen. Ich möchte gerne, auf bestimmte Zahlungsmethoden, nämlich Überweisung(Vorkasse),  2% Skonto anbieten. Natürlich sollte das Skonto bei der Zusammenstellung und bei der Auftragsbestätigung, vom Gesamtbetrag schon abgezogen sein.  Da dies die Software nicht Standardmässig unterstützt, dachte ich man könne es im Code vielleicht umsetzen. Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, ob das überhaupt möglich ist, aber theoretisch klingt es easy  

Bin für jede Hilfe oder Info dankbar..

Ich habe nachfolgend mal den Code gepostet, der wohl geändert werden müsste. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus..


[code:1:08e0361ca5]/*
--------------------------------------------------
shop to date

Autor:    Thomas Müller
          MultiMüller GmbH
Datei:    shop2date.js
Funktion: JavaScript-Funktionen
--------------------------------------------------
*/

// Klassen

function classProduct() {
	this.uid="";
	this.id="";
	this.quantity=0;
	this.caption="";
	this.price=0;
	this.originalprice=-1;
	this.vat=0;
	this.url="";
	this.unit="";
	this.noship="";
	this.weight=0;
	this.actualpriceone=0;
	this.actualpriceall=0;
	this.rebatefrom=new Array;
	this.rebateprice=new Array;
	this.status=0;
	this.minimum=0;
	this.maximum=0;
	this.variationa="";
	this.variationb="";
}

function classVariation() {
	this.id="";
	this.price=0;
	this.originalprice=-1;
	this.weight=0;
	this.rebatefrom=new Array;
	this.rebateprice=new Array;
	this.status=0;
}

function classShippingMethod() {
	this.uid="";
	this.caption="";
	this.info="";
	this.vat=0;
	this.free=0;
	this.price=new Array;
	this.weight=new Array;
	this.actualprice=0;
}

function classPaymentMethod() {
	this.uid="";
	this.caption="";
	this.info="";
	this.pregateway="";
	this.postgateway="";
	this.email="";
	this.price=0;
	this.vat=0;
	this.free=0;
	this.actualprice=0;
	this.noship=0;
	this.parameter=new Array;
	this.version=0;
}


function classVat() {
	this.percent=0;
	this.amount=0;
}

// Funktionen

function sortVat(a,b) {	
// Sortier-Funktion für Prozent

	return a.percent-b.percent;
}

function toInt(value) {
// Einen Strin in Null umwandel, NaN umgehen

	if (isNaN(value)) {
		return 0;
	}
	else {
		return parseInt(value);
	}
}

function format(num) {
// Als Währung formatieren

	num = Math.round(num*100);
	cents = num%100;
	num = Math.floor(num/100).toString();
	if(cents<10)
	cents = "0" + cents;
	for (var i = 0; i < Math.floor((num.length-(1+i))/3); i++)
		num = num.substring(0,num.length-(4*i+3))+"."+num.substring(num.length-(4*i+3));
	return (num + "," + cents);
}

function formatweight(num) {
// Als Gewicht formatieren

	num = Math.round(num*1000);
	cents = num%1000;
	num = Math.floor(num/1000).toString();
	cents="000"+cents.toString();
	cents=cents.substr(cents.length-3,cents.length);
	for (var i = 0; i < Math.floor((num.length-(1+i))/3); i++)
		num = num.substring(0,num.length-(4*i+3))+"."+num.substring(num.length-(4*i+3));
	return (num + "," + cents);
}

function htmlChars(myText) {
// Entfernt böse HTML-Zeichen

	myText=myText.replace(/&/g,"&");
	myText=myText.replace(/"/g,"&");
	myText=myText.replace(/'/g,"'");
	myText=myText.replace(/</g,"&");
	myText=myText.replace(/>/g,"&");
	return myText;
}

function iclearChars(myText) {
// Entfernt böse Zeichen für iClear

	myText=myText.replace(/&/g," ");
	myText=myText.replace(/"/g," ");
	myText=myText.replace(/'/g," ");
	myText=myText.replace(/:/g," ");
	myText=myText.replace(/#/g," ");
	myText=myText.replace(/%/g," ");
	return myText;
}


function setCookie(myvalue) {
// Einen Cookie setzen
	var expires= new Date();
	expires.setFullYear(expires.getFullYear()+1);
	document.cookie="s2dm="+escape(myvalue)+"; expires="+expires.toGMTString()+"; path=/";
}

function getCookie() {
// Einen Cookie lesen
	var pos=document.cookie.indexOf("s2dm=");

	if (pos != -1) {
		var start=pos+5;
		var ende=document.cookie.indexOf(";", start);

		if (ende == -1) ende = document.cookie.length;
		var myvalue=document.cookie.substring(start, ende);

		myvalue=unescape(myvalue)
		return myvalue;
	} 
}

function setMemo(mycaption, myurl) {
// Dem Merkzetteln einen Eintrag hinzufügen

	var myvalue=new String();
	var mymemo=getMemo();
	var mymax;

	myvalue=myurl+"|||"+mycaption;

	mymax=mymemo.length;
	if (mymax>9) mymax=9;

	for (i=0;i<mymax;i++) {
		if (mymemo_[0]!=myurl) {
			myvalue+="||||"+mymemo[0]+"|||";
			myvalue+=mymemo[1];
		}
	}

	setCookie(myvalue);
}

function getMemo() {
// Den Array mit dem Merkzettel liefern

	var mymemo = new Array();
	var myvalue = getCookie();

	if (myvalue != null && myvalue !="") {
		mymemo=myvalue.split("||||");
		for (i=0;i<mymemo.length;i++) {
			mymemo=mymemo.split("|||");
		}
	}
	return mymemo;
}

function clearCookie() {

	if (confirm("Wollen Sie Ihren Merkzettel wirklich löschen?")) {
		setCookie("");
		location.reload()
	}

}

function memoShow() {
// Den Merkzetteln anzeigen

	var mymemo=getMemo();

	if (mymemo.length==0) {
		document.write("

Es befinden sich keine Produkte auf Ihrem Merkzettel.</p>");
	} else {
		document.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='2'>");
		for (i=0;i<mymemo.length;i++) {
			document.write("<tr><td align='left' class='s2d'>");
			document.write("<a class='s2d' href='"+mymemo[0]+"'>");
			document.write(mymemo[1]);
			document.write("</td></tr>");
		}
		document.write("<tr>");		
		document.write("<td class='s2d' align='right'>


</td>");
		document.write("</table>");	
		document.write("


Auf dem Merkzettel können Sie Artikel unverbindlich vormerken, um sich diese bei einem späteren Besuch des Shops nochmals anzusehen. Klicken Sie auf einen Eintrag, um ihn anzuzeigen. Damit der Merkzettel funktioniert, müssen Sie Cookies aktiviert haben.</p>");	
	}
}

function addMemo(myproduct, myurl) {
// Merken

	var mymessage="Das Produkt \"[c]\" wurde auf Ihrem Merkzettel eingetragen.";
	mymessage=mymessage.replace(/\[c\]/g,myproduct);
	alert(mymessage);
	setMemo(myproduct, myurl);
}

function basketPut(myproduct, myquantity) {
// Ins Körbchen legen

	var found;
	var i;
	var message;

	myquantity=toInt(myquantity);

	// Lieferbar?

	if (myproduct.status==0) {
		alert("Die von Ihnen gewählte Variante ist nicht verfügbar.");
	}
	else {
		// Nicht null!
		if (myquantity<=0) {
			alert("Bitte geben Sie eine gültige Anzahl ein.");
		}
		else {
			message="Wollen Sie [n]  \"[c]\" in den Warenkorb legen?";
			message=message.replace(/\[n\]/,myquantity);
			message=message.replace(/\[u\]/,myproduct.unit);
			message=message.replace(/\[c\]/,myproduct.caption);

			if (confirm(message)) {
				found=-1
				for (var i=0; i<parent.basket.length; i++) {
					if ((parent.basket.uid==myproduct.uid) && (parent.basket.variationa==myproduct.variationa) && (parent.basket.variationb==myproduct.variationb)) {
						found=i;
					}
				}
				if (found==-1) {
					found=parent.basket.length;
					parent.basket[found]=new classProduct;
				}
				parent.basket[found].quantity+=parseFloat(myquantity);
				parent.basket[found].uid=myproduct.uid;
				parent.basket[found].id=myproduct.id;
				parent.basket[found].unit=myproduct.unit;
				parent.basket[found].caption=myproduct.caption;
				parent.basket[found].price=myproduct.price;
				parent.basket[found].vat=myproduct.vat;
				parent.basket[found].weight=myproduct.weight;
				parent.basket[found].url=myproduct.url;
				parent.basket[found].noship=myproduct.noship;
				parent.basket[found].minimum=myproduct.minimum;
				parent.basket[found].maximum=myproduct.maximum;
				parent.basket[found].variationa=myproduct.variationa;
				parent.basket[found].variationb=myproduct.variationb;

				for (var i=1;i<=5;i++) {
					parent.basket[found].rebatefrom=myproduct.rebatefrom;
					parent.basket[found].rebateprice=myproduct.rebateprice;
				}

				// Maximum und Minumum checken
				if ((parent.basket[found].quantity>parent.basket[found].maximum) && (parent.basket[found].maximum!=0)) {
					message="Die Höchstbestellmenge des Produktes \"[c]\" beträgt [n]  - die Bestellmenge wurde automatisch angepasst.";
					message=message.replace(/\[n\]/,parent.basket[found].maximum);
					message=message.replace(/\[u\]/,parent.basket[found].unit);
					message=message.replace(/\[c\]/,parent.basket[found].caption);
					alert(message);
					parent.basket[found].quantity=parent.basket[found].maximum;
				}
				if ((parent.basket[found].quantity<parent.basket[found].minimum) && (parent.basket[found].minimum!=0)) {
					message="Die Mindestbestellmenge des Produktes \"[c]\" beträgt [n]  - die Bestellmenge wurde automatisch angepasst.";
					message=message.replace(/\[n\]/,parent.basket[found].minimum);
					message=message.replace(/\[u\]/,parent.basket[found].unit);
					message=message.replace(/\[c\]/,parent.basket[found].caption);
					alert(message);
					parent.basket[found].quantity=parent.basket[found].minimum;
				}
			}
		}
	}
}

function basketShow() {
// Körbchen anzeigen

	var sum,i,j,found,vatsum;
	var vat = new Array;

	sum=0;
	vatsum=0;

	for (i=0;i<parent.basket.length;i++) {
		sum+=parent.basket.quantity;
	}

	updateActualPrice();

	if (sum==0)	{
		// leer

		document.write("

Der Warenkorb ist leer</p>");
	}
	else {
		// Überschrift zeigen

		sum=0;
		document.write("<form name='basketform' onsubmit='reCalc();location.reload();return false;'>");
		document.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='2'>");
		document.write("<tr>");
		document.write("<td align='left' colspan='3' class='s2d'>*Anzahl*</td>");
		document.write("<td width='100%' class='s2d'>*Bezeichnung*</td>");
				document.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>*Einzelpreis*</td>");
		document.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>*Gesamtpreis*</td>");
		document.write("</tr>");
		document.write("<tr>");

		// Positionen

		for (i=0;i<parent.basket.length;i++) {
			if (parent.basket.quantity!=0) {
				document.write("<tr>");
				document.write("<td>
	

</td>");
				document.write("<td><input type='text' class='s2d' size='3' maxlength='5' value='"+parent.basket.quantity+"' name="+i+"></td>");
				document.write("<td class='s2d'>"+htmlChars(parent.basket.unit)+"&</td>");
				document.write("<td width='100%' class='s2d'>"+htmlChars(parent.basket.caption)+"</td>");
								document.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>"+format(parent.basket.actualpriceone)+" EUR</td>");
				document.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>"+format(parent.basket.actualpriceall)+" EUR</td>");
				document.write("</tr>");
				sum+=parent.basket.actualpriceall;

				// Ust rechnen

				addVat(vat,parent.basket.vat,parent.basket.actualpriceall);

			}
		}

		// Abstand
		document.write("<tr>");
					document.write("<td colspan='6' align='left' class='s2d'></td>");		
				document.write("</tr>");

		// USt. ausgeben
		vat.sort(sortVat);


			// Ust

			for (i=0;i<vat.length;i++) {
				document.write("<tr>");
				document.write("<td colspan='5' align='right' class='s2d'>"+vat.percent+"% MwSt.:</td>");
				document.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>"+format(vat.amount)+" EUR</td>");
				document.write("</tr>");
			}	

			// Endbetrag

			document.write("<tr>");
			document.write("<td colspan='4' align='left' class='s2d'><input type='image' name='calc' src='images/prcb.gif' border='0' onclick='reCalc();location.reload();return false;'></td>");
			document.write("<td align='right' class='s2d'>*Endsumme:*</td>");
			document.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>*"+format(sum)+" EUR*</td>");
			document.write("</tr>");

		// Navigation

		document.write("</table>");
		document.write("</form>");

		document.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='2'>");
		document.write("<tr>");		
		document.write("<td align='left'>

</td>");
		document.write("<td align='right'>

</td>");
		document.write("</tr>");		
		document.write("</table>");	
	}
}

function addVat(vat,rate,price) {
// USt addieren

	var j,found;

	if ((rate!=0) && (price!=0)) {

		found=-1;
		for (j=0;j<vat.length;j++) {
			if (vat[j].percent==rate) {
				found=j;
			}
		}

		if (found==-1) {
			found=vat.length;
			vat[found]=new classVat;
			vat[found].percent=rate;
			vat[found].amount=0;
		}				
					vat[found].amount+=price/(100+rate)*rate;
			}
}

function updateActualPrice() {
// Tatsächliche Preise im Korb aktualisieren

	for (var i=0;i<parent.basket.length;i++) {
		parent.basket.actualpriceone=parent.basket.price;

		// Rabattstaffel erreicht?

		for (var j=0;j<=5;j++) {
			if (parent.basket.rebatefrom[j]!=0) {
				if ((parent.basket.quantity)>=(parent.basket.rebatefrom[j])) {
					parent.basket.actualpriceone=parent.basket.rebateprice[j];
				}
			}
		}

		parent.basket.actualpriceall=parent.basket.actualpriceone*parent.basket.quantity;
	}

}

function reCalc() {
// Korb anhand Formular aktualisieren

	var j,i,message;

	for (i=0;i<document.basketform.elements.length;i++) {
		if (document.basketform.elements.type=="text") {
			j=parseInt(document.basketform.elements.name);
			parent.basket[j].quantity=Math.abs(toInt(document.basketform.elements.value));

			// Minumum und Maximum
			if ((parent.basket[j].quantity>parent.basket[j].maximum) && (parent.basket[j].maximum!=0) && (parent.basket[j].qunatity!=0)) {
				message="Die Höchstbestellmenge des Produktes \"[c]\" beträgt [n]  - die Bestellmenge wurde automatisch angepasst.";
				message=message.replace(/\[n\]/,parent.basket[j].maximum);
				message=message.replace(/\[u\]/,parent.basket[j].unit);
				message=message.replace(/\[c\]/,parent.basket[j].caption);
				alert(message);
				parent.basket[j].quantity=parent.basket[j].maximum;
			}
			if ((parent.basket[j].quantity<parent.basket[j].minimum) && (parent.basket[j].minimum!=0) && (parent.basket[j].qunatity!=0)) {
				message="Die Mindestbestellmenge des Produktes \"[c]\" beträgt [n]  - die Bestellmenge wurde automatisch angepasst.";
				message=message.replace(/\[n\]/,parent.basket[j].minimum);
				message=message.replace(/\[u\]/,parent.basket[j].unit);
				message=message.replace(/\[c\]/,parent.basket[j].caption);
				alert(message);
				parent.basket[j].quantity=parent.basket[j].minimum;
			}

		}
	}
}

function deleteItem(id) {
// Element aus Korb entfernen

	var message;

	message="Wollen Sie das Produkt \"[c]\" wirklich aus dem Warenkorb löschen?";
	message=message.replace(/\[c\]/,parent.basket[id].caption);

	if (confirm(message)) { 
		parent.basket[id].quantity=0;
		location.reload();
	}
}

function defineShippingMethods() {
// Versand-Methoden definieren

	if (parent.shippingmethod.length==0)
	{
			parent.shippingmethod[1] = new classShippingMethod;
		parent.shippingmethod[1].caption="DHL Inlandsendung (Deutschland)";
		parent.shippingmethod[1].info="Bei Bestellungen bis zu einem Warenwert in Höhe von 150 Euro wird eine Versandkostenpauschale in Höhe von 7,50 Euro berechnet. Ab einem Warenwert von 150 Euro erfolgt die Lieferung frachtfrei.";
		parent.shippingmethod[1].uid="a96e1b95fa0dfe401";
		parent.shippingmethod[1].free=150;
		parent.shippingmethod[1].vat=16;
					parent.shippingmethod[1].price[1]=7.5;				
			parent.shippingmethod[1].weight[1]=0;				
					parent.shippingmethod[1].price[2]=0;				
			parent.shippingmethod[1].weight[2]=0;				
					parent.shippingmethod[1].price[3]=0;				
			parent.shippingmethod[1].weight[3]=0;				
					parent.shippingmethod[1].price[4]=0;				
			parent.shippingmethod[1].weight[4]=0;				
					parent.shippingmethod[1].price[5]=0;				
			parent.shippingmethod[1].weight[5]=0;				
					parent.shippingmethod[2] = new classShippingMethod;
		parent.shippingmethod[2].caption="DHL Auslandssendungen";
		parent.shippingmethod[2].info="Bei Auslandslieferungen wird eine Frachtkostenpauschale in Höhe von 7,50 €, zzgl. 8% des Warenwerts (Verkaufspreis) berechnet. Eine eventuelle frachtfreie Lieferung ins Ausland ist grundsätzlich bei größeren Auftragswerten möglich. Die Einzellfallentscheidung obliegt der Firma ID";
		parent.shippingmethod[2].uid="501177977a08be301";
		parent.shippingmethod[2].free=0;
		parent.shippingmethod[2].vat=16;
					parent.shippingmethod[2].price[1]=7.5;				
			parent.shippingmethod[2].weight[1]=0;				
					parent.shippingmethod[2].price[2]=0;				
			parent.shippingmethod[2].weight[2]=0;				
					parent.shippingmethod[2].price[3]=0;				
			parent.shippingmethod[2].weight[3]=0;				
					parent.shippingmethod[2].price[4]=0;				
			parent.shippingmethod[2].weight[4]=0;				
					parent.shippingmethod[2].price[5]=0;				
			parent.shippingmethod[2].weight[5]=0;				
				}
}

function shippingShow() {
// Versand-Methoden anzeigen

	var i,j,sum,totalweight, totalprice;

	defineShippingMethods();
	updateActualPrice();

	sum=0;
	totalweight=0;
	totalprice=0;

	for (i=0;i<parent.basket.length;i++) {
		sum+=parent.basket.quantity;
		totalweight+=parent.basket.weight*parent.basket.quantity;
		totalprice+=parent.basket.actualpriceall;
	}	

	if (sum==0)	{
		document.write("

Der Warenkorb ist leer</p>");
	}
	else {
		document.write("<form name='shippingform'>");
		document.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='2'>");
		for (i=1;i<parent.shippingmethod.length;i++) {

			parent.shippingmethod.actualprice=-1;

			if (parent.shippingmethod.weight[1]==0) {
				// Nur ein Preis
				parent.shippingmethod.actualprice=parent.shippingmethod.price[1];
			}
			else {
				// Preis nach Gewicht
				for (j=parent.shippingmethod.weight.length;j>0;j--) {
					if (parent.shippingmethod.weight[j]!=0) {
						if (totalweight<=parent.shippingmethod.weight[j]) {
							parent.shippingmethod.actualprice=parent.shippingmethod.price[j];
						}
					}
				}
			}
			// Versandkostenfrei?
			if ((totalprice>=parent.shippingmethod.free) && (parent.shippingmethod.free!=0) && (parent.shippingmethod.actualprice!=-1)) {
				parent.shippingmethod.actualprice=0;
			}

			// Nicht erlaubte Methode?			
			for (j=0;j<parent.basket.length;j++) {
				if (parent.basket[j].quantity!=0) {
					if (parent.basket[j].noship.indexOf(parent.shippingmethod.uid)!=-1)
  					parent.shippingmethod.actualprice=-1;
				}
			}
			// GGf Auswahl löschen
			if ((parent.shippingmethod.actualprice==-1) && (i==parent.selectedshippingmethod)) {
				parent.selectedshippingmethod=-1;
			}
		}
		for (i=1;i<parent.shippingmethod.length;i++) {		
			// Anzeigen
			if (parent.shippingmethod.actualprice!=-1) {
				// Wenn nichts gewählt, erstes wählen
				if (parent.selectedshippingmethod==-1) {
					parent.selectedshippingmethod=i
				}
				document.write("<tr>");
				document.write("<td class='s2d'><input type='radio' ")
				if (i==parent.selectedshippingmethod) {
					document.write("checked ");
				}
				document.write("onclick='setShipping();' name='method' value='"+i+"'></td>");
				document.write("<td class='s2d' width='100%'>*"+parent.shippingmethod.caption+"*
</td>");
				document.write("<td align='right' nowrap class='s2d'>*")
				if (parent.shippingmethod.actualprice!=0) {
					document.write(format(parent.shippingmethod.actualprice)+" EUR");
				} else {
					document.write("kostenlos");
				} 
				document.write("*</td>");
				document.write("</tr>");
				if (parent.shippingmethod.info!="") {
					document.write("<tr>");
					document.write("<td></td>");
					document.write("<td class='s2d' width='100%'>"+parent.shippingmethod.info+"

</td>");
					document.write("<td></td>");
					document.write("</tr>");
				}
			}
		}

		// Gewicht zeigen

		if (totalweight>0) {
			document.write("<tr>");
			document.write("<td></td>");
			document.write("<td class='s2d'>
Gesamtgewicht: "+formatweight(totalweight)+" kg

</td>");
			document.write("<td></td>");
			document.write("</tr>");
		}

		// Navigation unten
		document.write("</table>");
		document.write("</form>");		

		document.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='2'>");
		document.write("<tr>");		
		document.write("<td align='left'>

</td>");
		document.write("<td align='right'>

</td>");
		document.write("</tr>");		
		document.write("</table>");
	}
}

function setShipping() {
// Versand-Methode einstellen

	var i;
	parent.selectedshippingmethod=-1;
	for (i=0;i<document.shippingform.method.length;i++) {
		if (document.shippingform.method.checked) {
			parent.selectedshippingmethod=document.shippingform.method.value;
		}
	}
}

function definePaymentMethods() {
// Bezahl-Methoden definieren

	if (parent.paymentmethod.length==0)
	{
			parent.paymentmethod[1] = new classPaymentMethod;
		parent.paymentmethod[1].caption="Nachnahme";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].info="Bezahlen Sie bequem und sicher per Nachnahme bei Erhalt der Ware. Für diese Zahlungsart fallen zzgl. den Versandkosten, Gebühren in Höhe von € 7,50 an. Die Zahlung per Nachnahme ist nur für Lieferungen nach Deutschland möglich.";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].pregateway="Ihre Bestellung wurde in unser Shopsystem übermittelt. Wir haben zu Ihrer Sicherheit ein verschlüsselt übertragenes Fenster geöffnet, in das Sie Ihre Adressdaten eintragen können. Sobald Sie diese eingegeben und bestätigt haben, ist die Bestellung abgeschlossen. Vielen Dank für Ihren Besuch in unserem Shop.";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].postgateway="Vielen Dank. Ihre Bestellung wurde entgegengenommen. Sie erhalten in Kürze eine Bestätigungsmail.";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].email="Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Bitte beachten Sie, dass ggf. zusätzlich zum Rechnungsbetrag weitere Nachnahme-Gebühren vom Versandunternehmen erhoben werden.";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].noship="501177977a08be301";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].uid="a96e1b95fa0dfe614";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].price=7.5;
		parent.paymentmethod[1].vat=16;
		parent.paymentmethod[1].free=0;
		parent.paymentmethod[1].parameter[0]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].parameter[1]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].parameter[2]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].parameter[3]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].parameter[4]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].parameter[5]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[1].version="shop2dateversion10";
			parent.paymentmethod[2] = new classPaymentMethod;
		parent.paymentmethod[2].caption="Überweisung";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].info="Sie überweisen den Rechnungsbetrag unter Abzug von 2% Skonto vorab auf unser Konto. Der Versand der Ware erfolgt nach Zahlungseingang. ";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].pregateway="Ihre Bestellung wurde in unser Shopsystem übermittelt. Wir haben zu Ihrer Sicherheit ein verschlüsselt übertragenes Fenster geöffnet, in das Sie Ihre Adressdaten eintragen können. Sobald diese eingegeben und bestätigt wurden, ist die Bestellung abgeschlossen. Vielen Dank für Ihren Besuch in unserem Shop.";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].postgateway="Vielen Dank. Ihre Bestellung wurde entgegengenommen. Sie erhalten in Kürze eine Bestätigungsmail. Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag auf unser Konto. Unsere Bankverbindung finden Sie auf der Auftragsbestätigung oder auf unserer Homepage.";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].email="Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag unter Abzug von 2% Skonto auf unser Konto. Unsere Bankverbindung finden Sie am Ende dieser Auftragsbestätigung.";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].noship="";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].uid="a96e1b95fa0dfe616";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].price=0;
		parent.paymentmethod[2].vat=16;
		parent.paymentmethod[2].free=0;
		parent.paymentmethod[2].parameter[0]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].parameter[1]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].parameter[2]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].parameter[3]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].parameter[4]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].parameter[5]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[2].version="shop2dateversion10";
			parent.paymentmethod[3] = new classPaymentMethod;
		parent.paymentmethod[3].caption="Bestellung per Brief oder Fax";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].info="Bestellen Sie per Brief oder Fax! Im Anschluss wird Ihnen ein Formular mit Ihrer Bestellung zur Verfügung stehen, dass  Sie uns per Brief oder Fax zusenden können. Sie überweisen den Rechnungsbetrag unter Abzug von 2% Skonto vorab auf unser Konto. Der Versand der Ware erfolgt nach Zahlungseingang. ";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].pregateway="Ihre Bestellung wurde verarbeitet. Das sich öffnende Fenster enthält ein Bestellformular, das Sie bitte ausdrucken, ausfüllen und uns zusenden.";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].postgateway="";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].email="Bitte drucken Sie dieses Formular, füllen Sie es aus und senden Sie es unterschrieben an unsere Faxnummer oder die unten angegebene Adresse.";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].noship="";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].uid="50117797770ade801";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].price=0;
		parent.paymentmethod[3].vat=16;
		parent.paymentmethod[3].free=0;
		parent.paymentmethod[3].parameter[0]="printremittance";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].parameter[1]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].parameter[2]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].parameter[3]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].parameter[4]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].parameter[5]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[3].version="shop2dateversion10";
			parent.paymentmethod[4] = new classPaymentMethod;
		parent.paymentmethod[4].caption="Kreditkarte";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].info="Bezahlen Sie bequem und sicher per Kreditkarte.Wir akzeptieren Euro- und Visa Card.";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].pregateway="Ihre Bestellung wurde in unser Shopsystem übermittelt. Wir haben zu Ihrer Sicherheit ein verschlüsselt übertragenes Fenster geöffnet, in das Sie Ihre Adress- und Kartendaten eintragen können. Sobald diese eingegeben und bestätigt wurden, ist die Bestellung abgeschlossen. Vielen Dank für Ihren Besuch in unserem Shop.";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].postgateway="Vielen Dank. Ihre Bestellung wurde entgegengenommen. Sie erhalten in Kürze eine Bestätigungsmail.";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].email="Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Der Rechnungsbetrag wird wunschgemäß von Ihrer Kreditkarte abgebucht.";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].noship="";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].uid="a96e1b95fb1108101";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].price=0;
		parent.paymentmethod[4].vat=16;
		parent.paymentmethod[4].free=0;
		parent.paymentmethod[4].parameter[0]="ccard";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].parameter[1]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].parameter[2]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].parameter[3]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].parameter[4]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].parameter[5]="";
		parent.paymentmethod[4].version="shop2dateversion10";
		}
}


function paymentShow() {
// Bezahl-Methoden anzeigen

	var i,j, totalprice;

	definePaymentMethods();
	updateActualPrice();

	sum=0;
	totalprice=0;

	for (i=0;i<parent.basket.length;i++) {
		sum+=parent.basket.quantity;
		totalprice+=parent.basket.actualpriceall;
	}	

	if (sum==0)	{
		document.write("

Der Warenkorb ist leer</p>");
	}
	else {
		document.write("<form name='paymentform'>");
		document.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='2'>");
		for (i=1;i<parent.paymentmethod.length;i++) {

			parent.paymentmethod.actualprice=parent.paymentmethod.price;

			// Versandkostenfrei?
			if ((totalprice>=parent.paymentmethod.free) && (parent.paymentmethod.free!=0)) {
				parent.paymentmethod.actualprice=0;
			}

			// Nicht erlaubte Methode?			
			if (parent.selectedshippingmethod!=-1) {
				if (parent.paymentmethod.noship.indexOf(parent.shippingmethod[parent.selectedshippingmethod].uid)!=-1) {
  					parent.paymentmethod.actualprice=-1;
				}
			}

			// GGf Auswahl löschen
			if ((parent.paymentmethod.actualprice==-1) && (i==parent.selectedpaymentmethod)) {
				parent.selectedpaymentmethod=-1;
			}
		}
		for (i=1;i<parent.paymentmethod.length;i++) {		
			// Anzeigen
			if (parent.paymentmethod.actualprice!=-1) {
				// Wenn nichts gewählt, erstes wählen
				if (parent.selectedpaymentmethod==-1) {
					parent.selectedpaymentmethod=i;
				}
				document.write("<tr>");
				document.write("<td class='s2d'><input type='radio' ")
				if (i==parent.selectedpaymentmethod) {
					document.write("checked ");
				}
				document.write("onclick='setPayment();' name='method' value='"+i+"'></td>");
				document.write("<td class='s2d' width='100%'>*"+parent.paymentmethod.caption+"*
</td>");
				document.write("<td align='right' nowrap class='s2d'>*");
				if (parent.paymentmethod.actualprice!=0) {
					document.write(format(parent.paymentmethod.actualprice)+" EUR");
				} else {
					document.write("kostenlos");
				}
				document.write("*</td>");
				document.write("</tr>");
				if (parent.paymentmethod.info!="") {
					document.write("<tr>");
					document.write("<td></td>");
					document.write("<td class='s2d' width='100%'>"+parent.paymentmethod.info+"

</td>");
					document.write("<td></td>");
					document.write("</tr>");
				}
			}
		}

		// Navigation unten
		document.write("</table>");
		document.write("</form>");		

		document.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='2'>");
		document.write("<tr>");		
		document.write("<td align='left'>

</td>");
		document.write("<td align='right'>

</td>");
		document.write("</tr>");		
		document.write("</table>");		
	}
}

function setPayment() {
// Bezahl-Methode einstellen

	var i;
	parent.selectedpaymentmethod=-1;
	for (i=0;i<document.paymentform.method.length;i++) {
		if (document.paymentform.method.checked) {
			parent.selectedpaymentmethod=document.paymentform.method.value;
		}
	}
}

function summaryShow() {
// Zusammenfassung zeigen
	summaryShowEx(false);
}

function summaryShowEx(newwindow) {
// Zusammenfassung oder Bestellformular zeigen

	var sum, i, j, found, vatsum, shippingcost, totalweight;
	var vat = new Array;

	var shippingcaption="";
	var paymentcaption="";

	var shopaddress="ITI
 43 b
81479 

Tel.: 72
Fax: 
E-Mail: info@e

D Bank 
Ko.Nr:01
BLZ:70";

	sum=0;
	vatsum=0;
	shippingcost=0;
	totalweight=0;

	if (newwindow) {
		// Neues Fenster zum Ausdrucken

		mywindow=open("","printwindow","left=10,top=10,width=600,height=550,status=yes,scrollbars=yes,menubar=yes,toolbar=yes,resizable=yes");
		mydoc=mywindow.document;

		mydoc.write("<html><head><title>Bestellformular</title></head></html>");
		mydoc.write("<body>");

		mydoc.write("<style>");
		mydoc.write("td.s2d {font-size:10pt; font-family : Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;} ");
		mydoc.write("h1.s2d {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 20pt; font-weight : bold; margin-top : 0pt; margin-bottom : 0pt;} ");
		mydoc.write("</style>");

		mydoc.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='3' border='0'>");
		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d'><h1 class='s2d'>Bestellformular</h1></td></tr>");
		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d'>"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].email+"
</td></tr>");

		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d'>
</td></tr>");
		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Name:*
</td></tr>");
		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Adresse:*
</td></tr>");
		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*PLZ und Ort:*
</td></tr>");
		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Telefonnummer:*
</td></tr>");

		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d'>
</td></tr>");

		switch (parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[0]) {
			case "printdebit":
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Kontonummer:*
</td></tr>");
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Bankleitzahl:*
</td></tr>");
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Kreditinstitut:*
</td></tr>");
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Kontoinhaber:*
</td></tr>");
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d'>
</td></tr>");
				break;
			case "printcreditcard":
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Kartentyp (bitte ankreuzen): "+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[1]+"*
</td></tr>");
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Kartennummer:*
</td></tr>");
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Karteninhaber:*
</td></tr>");
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Gültig bis:*
</td></tr>");
				mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d'>
</td></tr>");
				break;
		}

		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d' style='border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;' solid;'>*Datum, Ort, Unterschrift:*
</td></tr>");		
		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d'>
</td></tr>");

		mydoc.write("</table>");
	}
	else {
		mydoc=document;
	}

	// Überschrift

	mydoc.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='2'>");
	mydoc.write("<tr>");
	mydoc.write("<td align='left' colspan='2' class='s2d'>*Anzahl*</td>");
	mydoc.write("<td width='100%' class='s2d'>*Bezeichnung*</td>");
		mydoc.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>*Einzelpreis*</td>");
	mydoc.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>*Gesamtpreis*</td>");
	mydoc.write("</tr>");
	mydoc.write("<tr>");

	// Positionen

	for (i=0;i<parent.basket.length;i++) {
		if (parent.basket.quantity!=0) {
			mydoc.write("<tr>");
			mydoc.write("<td class='s2d'>"+parent.basket.quantity+"</td>");
			mydoc.write("<td class='s2d'>"+htmlChars(parent.basket.unit)+"&</td>");
			mydoc.write("<td width='100%' class='s2d'>"+htmlChars(parent.basket.caption)+"</td>");
						mydoc.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>"+format(parent.basket.actualpriceone)+" EUR</td>");
			mydoc.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>"+format(parent.basket.actualpriceall)+" EUR</td>");
			mydoc.write("</tr>");

			sum+=parent.basket.actualpriceall;
			totalweight+=parent.basket.weight*parent.basket.quantity;

			// Ust rechnen
			addVat(vat,parent.basket.vat,parent.basket.actualpriceall);
		}
	}

	// Abstand

	mydoc.write("<tr>");
			mydoc.write("<td colspan='5' align='left' class='s2d'></td>");		
		mydoc.write("</tr>");

	// Versandkosten

	i=parent.selectedshippingmethod;
	if (i!=-1) {
		shippingcaption=parent.shippingmethod.caption;
		if (parent.shippingmethod.actualprice!=0) {
			shippingcost=parent.shippingmethod.actualprice;
			addVat(vat, parent.shippingmethod.vat, parent.shippingmethod.actualprice);
		}
	}	

	i=parent.selectedpaymentmethod;
	if (i!=-1) {
		paymentcaption=parent.paymentmethod.caption;
		if (parent.paymentmethod.price!=0) {
			shippingcost+=parent.paymentmethod.actualprice;
			addVat(vat, parent.paymentmethod.vat, parent.paymentmethod.actualprice);
		}
	}	

	sum+=shippingcost;

	mydoc.write("<tr>");
			mydoc.write("<td colspan='4' align='right' class='s2d'>Versandkosten:</td>");
		mydoc.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>"+format(shippingcost)+" EUR</td>");
	mydoc.write("</tr>");

	// Abstand

	mydoc.write("<tr>");
			mydoc.write("<td colspan='5' align='left'></td>");		
		mydoc.write("</tr>");


	// Ust zeigen	
	vat.sort(sortVat);

			for (i=0;i<vat.length;i++) {
			mydoc.write("<tr>");
			mydoc.write("<td colspan='4' align='right' class='s2d'>"+vat.percent+"% MwSt.:</td>");
			mydoc.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>"+format(vat.amount)+" EUR</td>");
			mydoc.write("</tr>");
		}	

		mydoc.write("<tr>");
		mydoc.write("<td colspan='6' align='left'></td>");		
		mydoc.write("</tr>");

		mydoc.write("<tr>");
		mydoc.write("<td colspan='4' align='right' class='s2d'>*Endsumme:*</td>");
		mydoc.write("<td nowrap align='right' class='s2d'>*"+format(sum)+" EUR*</td>");
		mydoc.write("</tr>");

	mydoc.write("</table>");
	mydoc.write("</form>");

	mydoc.write("<table cellpadding='2'>");

	mydoc.write("<tr>");
	mydoc.write("<td nowrap class='s2d'>Gewünschte Versandart: </td>");
	mydoc.write("<td nowrap class='s2d'>"+shippingcaption+"</td>");
	mydoc.write("</tr>");

	if (totalweight>0) {
		mydoc.write("<tr>");
		mydoc.write("<td nowrap class='s2d'>Gesamtgewicht: </td>");
		mydoc.write("<td nowrap class='s2d'>"+formatweight(totalweight)+" kg</td>");
		mydoc.write("</tr>");
	}

	mydoc.write("<tr>");
	mydoc.write("<td nowrap class='s2d'>Gewünschte Zahlungsweise: </td>");
	mydoc.write("<td nowrap class='s2d'>"+paymentcaption+"</td>");
	mydoc.write("</tr>");

	mydoc.write("<tr>");
	mydoc.write("<td nowrap class='s2d' colspan='2'>
</td>");
	mydoc.write("</tr>");

	mydoc.write("</table>");	

	if (newwindow) {
		mydoc.write("<table cellpadding='2' width='100%'><tr><td class='s2d' align='center'>
"+shopaddress+"</td></tr></table>");
		mydoc.write("</body>");
		mydoc.write("</html>");
		mydoc.close();
	}
	else {
		mydoc.write("<table cellpadding='2' width='100%'>");
		mydoc.write("<tr><td class='s2d'>

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Eingaben. Sie können diese durch Klicken auf \"Zurück\" korrigieren. Wenn alle Eingaben richtig sind, klicken Sie auf \"Weiter\".</p>");
					mydoc.write("

Sie sind als Endverbraucher an Ihre Bestellung nicht mehr gebunden, wenn Sie binnen einer Frist von 2 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware widerrufen. Weitere Einzelheiten zu Ihrem Widerrufsrecht finden Sie im Menüpunkt <a class=s2d href=\"consumer.html\">Verbraucherhinweise</a>. </p>");
							mydoc.write("

Es gelten unsere allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Sie können diese jederzeit über den Menüpunkt <a class=s2d href=\"agb.html\">AGB</a> einsehen.</p>");
				mydoc.write("</td></tr>");		
		mydoc.write("<form name='formagb'><tr><td class='s2d'><input type='checkbox' name='checkagb' value='1'>*Ich habe die AGB zur Kenntnis genommen.*

</td></tr></form>");
		mydoc.write("</table>");

		// Jetzt das versteckte Transfer-Formular

		switch (parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[0]) {
			case "iclear":
				// iClear-Modus

				mydoc.write("<form name='orderform' action='https://www.iclear.de/servlets/GenBuyTool' method='post' target='orderwindow'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='ShopID' value='"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[1]+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='BasketID' value='shop to date order'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='Currency' value='EUR'>");
				j=0;

				var products="";

				// Produkt-Schleife

				for (i=0;i<parent.basket.length;i++) {
					if (parent.basket.quantity!=0) {
						j++;
						products+=iclearChars(parent.basket.caption)+"::";
						products+=iclearChars(parent.basket.id)+"::";
						products+=parent.basket.quantity+"::";
													products+=parent.basket.actualpriceone/(parent.basket.vat/100+1)+"::";
 							products+=parent.basket.actualpriceone+"::";
												products+=parent.basket.vat+":::";
					}
				}

				// Versandart als Produkt

				j++;
				products+=iclearChars("Gewünschte Versandart "+shippingcaption)+"::";
				products+="::";
				products+="1::";
									products+=shippingcost/(parent.shippingmethod[parent.selectedshippingmethod].vat/100+1)+"::";
					products+=shippingcost+"::";
								products+=parent.shippingmethod[parent.selectedshippingmethod].vat+":::";

				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='Products' value='"+products+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='ProductIndex' value='"+j+"'>");
				mydoc.write("</form>");
				break;

			default:
				// Normal-Modus

				mydoc.write("<form name='orderform' action='https://www.ssl-shop-2-date.com/ideeecomplementi/gateway.php' method='post' target='orderwindow'>");
				j=0;
				for (i=0;i<parent.basket.length;i++) {
					if (parent.basket.quantity!=0) {
						j++;
						mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='PUID"+j+"' value='"+parent.basket.uid+"'>");
						mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='PPID"+j+"' value='"+htmlChars(parent.basket.id)+"'>");
						mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='PQNT"+j+"' value='"+parent.basket.quantity+"'>");
						mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='PUNT"+j+"' value='"+htmlChars(parent.basket.unit)+"'>");
						mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='PCAP"+j+"' value='"+htmlChars(parent.basket.caption)+"'>");
						mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='PPRI"+j+"' value='"+parent.basket.actualpriceone+"'>");
						mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='PVAT"+j+"' value='"+parent.basket.vat+"'>");
						mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='PRVA"+j+"' value='"+parent.basket.variationa+"'>");
						mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='PRVB"+j+"' value='"+parent.basket.variationb+"'>");
					}
				}
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='OPAY' value='"+htmlChars(paymentcaption)+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='OSHP' value='"+htmlChars(shippingcaption)+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='OCUR' value='EUR'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='OB2B' value=''>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='OSPR' value='"+shippingcost+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='OSPV' value='"+parent.shippingmethod[parent.selectedshippingmethod].vat+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='OWGT' value='"+totalweight+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='OTOT' value='"+(sum+vatsum)+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='OTVT' value='"+vatsum+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GVER' value='"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].version+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GPR0' value='"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[0]+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GPR1' value='"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[1]+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GPR2' value='"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[2]+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GPR3' value='"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[3]+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GPR4' value='"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[4]+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GPR5' value='"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[5]+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GMSP' value='"+htmlChars(parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].postgateway)+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GMSE' value='"+htmlChars(parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].email)+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GSAD' value='"+htmlChars(shopaddress)+"'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GNEW' value='1'>");
				mydoc.write("<input type='hidden' name='GTSI' value=''>");
				mydoc.write("</form>");
		}
		mydoc.write("<table width='100%' cellpadding='2'>");
		mydoc.write("<tr>");		
		mydoc.write("<td align='left'>

</td>");
		mydoc.write("<td align='right'>

</td>");
		mydoc.write("</tr>");		
		mydoc.write("</table>");

	}
}

function completeShow() {

	// Abschlußscreen zeigen

	document.write("

"+parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].pregateway+"


</p>");
	document.write("<table width='100%' border='0' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0'>");
	document.write("<tr>");
	document.write("<td align='left'>

</td>");
	document.write("<td align='right'>

</td>");
	document.write("<tr>");
	document.write("</table>");
}

function submitOrder() {

	// Bestellung absenden

	if (!document.formagb.checkagb.checked) {
		alert("Bitte lesen Sie unsere AGB und markieren Sie das Feld \"Ich habe die AGB zur Kenntnis genommen\", bevor Sie fortfahren.")
	}
	else {

		switch (parent.paymentmethod[parent.selectedpaymentmethod].parameter[0]) {
		case "printdebit":
		case "printcod":
		case "printcheque":
		case "printremittance":
		case "printcreditcard":
		case "printinvoice":
			summaryShowEx(true);	
			self.location="s2dcomplete.html";
			break;
		default:
			var mywindow=window.open("","orderwindow","left=10,top=10,width=600,height=550,status=yes,scrollbars=yes");
			mywindow.focus();
			document.orderform.submit();
			self.location="s2dco_


----------



## byte (3. Mrz 2006)

Heilige Mutter Gottes... Du bist hier falsch.


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Mrz 2006)

Hilfe! War das ein weiter Weg bis hier unten hin  :cry: 

Ich sollte solche Marathons, kurz vor Wochenende, in Zukunft
lieber bleiben lassen  :shock:


----------



## Novalgin (3. Mrz 2006)

Heilige Mutter Gottes?....Nein, Nein, Novalgin reicht vollkommen!

Sorry, wenn ich hier falsch bin, und den Post wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht so abschicken, bin versehentlich auf "absenden" gekommen, und weiss jetzt nicht wie ich editieren kann.


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Mrz 2006)

Macht ja nichts   

Und editieren kannst du nur als angemeldeter User.

Allerdings solltest du besser nach einen JavaScript Forum suchen...


----------



## bygones (3. Mrz 2006)

ja - wir sind ein Java Forum... keine JavaScript Forum !!

*verschoben*


----------



## Novalgin (3. Mrz 2006)

Ok, habs jetzt geschnallt. 
Hätte wohl vorher mal lieber die Boardregeln genauer lesen sollen, dann hätte ich gewusst, dass Java nichts mit JavaScript zu tun hat. 

Sorry!!   


Nichts für ungut


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Mrz 2006)

Lustig, ich habe gerade jemand aus einem sogenannten "Informatik"-Forum, der
dort Java- und JBuilder spezifische Fragen hat und ziemlich einsam ist, mal
hierhin verwiesen   

Also *+-0*


----------



## Novalgin (3. Mrz 2006)

Dann sage ich mal Vielen Dank im Voraus :toll:   :toll:


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Mrz 2006)

Gern geschehen.

Übrigens, hast du morgen vormittag Zeit.

Kann gut sein daß ich dich da brauche, weil ich heute zu einer Geburtstags-Party gehe


----------



## Novalgin (3. Mrz 2006)

Sag wann, und ich werde da sein 

Dann lass die Korken knallen, und entsende Glückwünsche :wink:


----------

